# Obamacare Is Over: Republicans win WH & Retain Senate



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Flushing this turd should be a top priority that has significant support on the left as well.

Obamacare Is Over: Republicans Retain Senate | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Trump's campaign manager was on Fox Business, and said Obamacare was a "first 100 days" priority.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Obama and care in a single word oxymoron -now it's called history.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was such a nightmare to roll out, I can't imagine how messy it's going to be to get rid of it now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

indie said:


> It was such a nightmare to roll out, I can't imagine how messy it's going to be to get rid of it now.


That's for sure. I think they will have to do it little by little. The insurance companies that are still in the program (many have left) are close to needing a bailout. That won't happen now, so that will have to be one of the first things to be changed.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

indie said:


> It was such a nightmare to roll out, I can't imagine how messy it's going to be to get rid of it now.


I think I will take some time to readjust it all back to a free market entity, but we will all be better off in the long run. Socialized medicine won't work, it was only meant have more control of people's lives. Who lives, who dies.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White House - Senate - House - 30+ state governors - soon SCOTUS .... shaping up to a possible of 2 decades of GOP control 

BUT - can the country come back? - the international situation alone is just mind boggling ....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Just remember how they promised us when they won control of the senate and congress they would do that and didnt, even when given several oppertunities to do so...Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do think Trump will address Obama care, the issue is having Congress actually wanting to provide a workable solution as opposed to a solution that enriches them, everyone else be damned.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And as icing on the cake we get to watch his "legacy" go buh-by too.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I do think Trump will address Obama care, the issue is having Congress actually wanting to provide a workable solution as opposed to a solution that enriches them, everyone else be damned.


Trump will be better at working with Congress. Obama never tried to build bridges, Trump will. Also, he has a Republican Congress and House so that bids well for changes.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's going to take time to fix everything Obamazz screwed up the last 8 years , but Trump can fix it , will just take some time .


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm so excited for inauguration day. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Just remember how they promised us when they won control of the senate and congress they would do that and didnt, even when given several oppertunities to do so...Ill believe it when I see it.


I'm with you on this one.



Annie said:


> Trump will be better at working with Congress. Obama never tried to build bridges, Trump will. Also, he has a Republican Congress and House so that bids well for changes.


Obama never had to build bridges. The Republicans gave him nearly everything he asked for.

What I see is that the Republicans caught wind of how fed up the majority is and are now rethinking. I do believe (or at least have hope) that Congress as a whole will do what's right.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't forget y'all that the Republicans have had control of both the House and the Senate for a while now and have done little. They now have a chance at redemption. Let's hope the cease the moment and the momentum.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

One thing is for sure Inceptor...its time for them to shut up and put up and act somewhat like the Conservative they claim to be. I think they are starting to see the writing on the wall from most voters out there from their base.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I'm with you on this one.
> 
> Obama never had to build bridges. The Republicans gave him nearly everything he asked for.
> 
> What I see is that the Republicans caught wind of how fed up the majority is and are now rethinking. I do believe (or at least have hope) that Congress as a whole will do what's right.


If Obama never had to build bridges then why is it that Congress never got anything done?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump wants to keep provisions for folks with pre-existing conditions and families to be able to continue to cover children up to the age of 26. I agree with both, but get a bit irked when folks describe young folks up to the age of 26 as "children." IMO, you should not be considered a child once you are 16 and certainly not once you are 18.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> If Obama never had to build bridges then why is it that Congress never got anything done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


OH Congress got stuff done, it just wasn't good...

FACTS not media BULLSHIT...

Under the Obama Administration the National Debt increased from approx $11 Trillion to nearly $19.5 Trillion. That is the DEBT which is the amount spent over and above annual Tax Receipts which averaged approx $3.5 Trillion per year, last year setting a record of approx $4.3 Trillion.

So if you add up all the tax receipts spent plus borrowed money spent during the Obama administration the US spent nearly $38 TRILLION FREAKING DOLLARS under obama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congress approves all spending. DO NOT BUY INTO THE MEDIA BULLSHIT ABOUT A DO NOTHING CONGRESS UNLESS YOU ADD THE WORD *RIGHT*...IN OTHER WORDS THEY ARE A *DO NOTHING RIGHT CONGRESS.*.

(Note, my numbers are from memory and may be a bit off but generally they are close to prove a point...)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> If Obama never had to build bridges then why is it that Congress never got anything done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Congress never got anything done precisely because Obama would not build bridges and compromise. Much of what he did was by Executive Order. Obama used the veto that could not get a majority to override. They did give him Obamacare but little was done after that. That's why the majority voted for Trump. They are tired of in ineffectual government.

ETA: Slippy is correct, Congress did increase the deficit spending. And what did Obama do to build a bridge? Nothing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well yes Mr Slippy I do stand corrected. Nothing good does suffice. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Congress never got anything done precisely because Obama would not build bridges and compromise. Much of what he did was by Executive Order. Obama used the veto that could not get a majority to override. They did give him Obamacare but little was done after that. That's why the majority voted for Trump. They are tired of in ineffectual government.


That's what I'm talking about

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wished some smart lawyer could figure out how to nullify the appointments to the Federal judiciary made under the guidance of Dirty Harry when he enacted the nuclear option straight majority rule in the Senate. If he can do it how come dumb Republicans cant do it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Well yes Mr Slippy I do stand corrected. Nothing good does suffice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Ah Sweet Annie,

Didn't mean to yell towards you with the tone of my post, I was just making a point. The media and the libs have created so many propagandized falsehoods that it just peezes me off sometimes...

We good? :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Wished some smart lawyer could figure out how to nullify the appointments to the Federal judiciary made under the guidance of Dirty Harry when he enacted the nuclear option straight majority rule in the Senate. If he can do it how come dumb Republicans cant do it?


Dumb republicans by definition are...dumb. They are also scared to death of not getting re-elected and for years thought being called a racist was the nail in the coffin to not getting elected. Opposing obama made them vulnerable to being called racist.

Plus they all were a slave to the 4.3 trillion dollar pie and wanted their share so they could send it back to their states as well as enrich themselves.
The republicans are nothing more than a division of the democrat party...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama care was never meant to work. It was designed to fail and has. The failure was then suppose to allow Obama or Hillary to Nationalize heath care. A socialist take over of the system. 
Most they claim , that got care from Obama care lost other coverage . Cost have gone up for those of us on private plans by 300-400%. Even many on Obama care can't use it. the deductibles are so high they can't pay it.
Healthcare will now get fixed. I would like to see real Healthcare saving accounts. Ones that allow you to bank up to 20K tax free and you never lose. That would allow many of us to purchase very low cost major medical plans . We should also be allowed to exclude coverage. I should not have to pay for transgender operations as now required. I should not have to pay for birth control or abortions. At my age I have no need for either or the two. 
Obama care is over that is good news.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Wished some smart lawyer could figure out how to nullify the appointments to the Federal judiciary made under the guidance of Dirty Harry when he enacted the nuclear option straight majority rule in the Senate. If he can do it how come dumb Republicans cant do it?


The GOP can do it, but should they?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ah Sweet Annie,
> 
> Didn't mean to yell towards you with the tone of my post, I was just making a point. The media and the libs have created so many propagandized falsehoods that it just peezes me off sometimes...
> 
> We good? :vs_wave:


Of course! In the midst of a jungle, let's not argue amongst ourselves.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

